# Way to NOT overheat while riding.



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Today I had my eighth lesson which ended up being cut about ten to fifteen minutes short (it's a thirty minute lesson) because I overheated. Which today, I'm sure would have been rough almost everyone as it was extremely sunny and 98+ degrees out (I believe that'd be 36*C+ for all you other chaps out there). 
Well, I don't want this to be an every lesson occurrence (I started getting overheated at the VERY end of my lesson before that as well--which it was high 80's then). So I'm now looking for ways to keep hydrated and to not overheat. 
Now I will note: I drink a lot of soda (which will be changing regardless) and the past couple lessons I hadn't drank a lot of water prior to riding.
And then with this lesson, I drank about 3/4s of a large gatorade (which ended up making me sick anyways -.-).

So does anyone know any ways to keep hydrated/from overheating especially on particularly hot days?

I don't know if this would help my situation at all but I'm very tall and skinny (more like scrawny) so I get quite hot and sweaty before I'm even in the arena--and with riding we work a lot with trotting, two-point, cantering, and small jumps. :3

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

The best way to keep your body temp down is to wrap a wet towel around your neck. You'll get a bit wet, but it will make a big difference.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

https://www.coolmedics.com/products.php?product=Hard-Hat-Liner-%E2%80%93-1340U

https://www.coolmedics.com/products.php?product=-western-embroidered-two-tone-vest--1175T#

I wear these on hot/humid days. Also, no soda! That stuff's no good for you anyhow but especially on really hot days it's terrible. Lots of coconut water, water and iced tea will help to keep you hydrated.  

I buy these at Walmart: Naked Juice :: Our Products


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Definitely cut out the soda and replace with water on riding days. A wet bandana around the neck is a great idea, too. Do you ride with gloves? Try riding without them and keep an icepack in a cooler near the arena. Take a break every ten minutes and hold the ice pack. The palm of your hands are full of tiny capillaries and holding that ice pack will cool down the passing blood as it courses through your body. A study was done on athletes (football players, I think) and hold a cold pack was an effective way to keep the body from overheating.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Drink later before and then have a water bottle after.

Make sure your clothes are breathable.. lighter fabrics and colors are better. No shirts that cling to you.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

yes, don't drink soda on riding days! I live in Texas and ride in 90-100 degree weather with high humidity regularly so I consider myself to be almost an expert. LOL

Make yourself drink at least 24 oz of water during the day before your lesson, then take a drinking break every 10 minutes or so while riding. DO NOT GULP IT, that is likely why you got sick from your Gatorade. If I drink too fast I feel nauseated, get diahhrea, or throw up but if I drink slowly I feel just fine. Drink another 16 oz after your ride, within a few hours. Make sure you're taking in the right amount of salt during really hot days as well. Many people forget about this part but I overheat and feel awful very easily if I'm not taking enough salt in during the summer to replace what I sweat out. I stand/walk and teach lessons with no shade for 2 hours every day in the summer, and just doing that I drink 3-4 bottles of water just standing out there!

Warm water, if you can tolerate it, sits better in your stomach while riding than cold water does. And wear light, breathable clothing! Tank tops sound nice but at Sky said, they cling. Clingy = no breathability and more sweat. A nice, ventilated helmet helps a lot as well.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

there is no magic, drinkwater, and way more than 24 oz before , need to be hydrating all the time. your pee will let you know , if it isnt nearly clear you arnt drinking enough,


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

I don't know about your regular exercise habits, so pardon me if you're an otherwise active person or are taking multiple lessons per week! If riding once a week during lessons is your only form of outdoor exercise then you can expect to have continued trouble in such high heat and humidity. You can definitely prevent issues by drinking lots of water and dabbing yourself with a cool damp towel, but working up to riding for half an hour at a time will be your biggest benefit. Try walking or jogging a few times per week in the heat in addition to your lesson so that your body can adjust and get used to things. You can't expect your body to get used to the heat when you're only in it occasionally. 

Now as far as managing the heat during your lesson, make sure that you take plenty of walk breaks and don't push yourself if you are feeling bad! Drink lots of water before your lesson, and keep a bottle of water next to the arena so that you can grab some during your breaks. If possible try to have your lesson in the morning or evening hours when it is cooler. Also, make sure that you have had something to eat before your lesson. You'll feel worse if you are hungry as well!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm going to sub this as I flag and stand in the sun on blacktop daily for anywhere from 5-15hrs/day.

I overheated once in the past 4 months by drinking too much water (5 bottles in 3.5hrs).

I also heard that gatorade isn't for everyone. One of my friends can't even sip on it because it twists his stomach up and he gets sick (I would assume too much sugar).

I did notice though that I was inadvertently eating more salt than I normally do and I've been feeling a lot better.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Joe is right, 24 ounces is absolute MINIMUM. The more you drink the better, its almost impossible to drink TOO much water, if not impossible.

I was just assuming OP was like most teenagers...not likely to drink water at ALL if there are other options, so I went with a low goal of 24 oz xD


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

You absolutely CAN drink too much water. Water intoxication disrupts the body's electrolyte balance and leads to brain dysfunction. It is rare, but does happen.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Agreed that you can drink too much water. Best to drink enough that you don't feel absolutely sick but instead hydrated.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

What I do is I keep several 32 oz gatorade bottles in my freezer. Some of them I fill full of water and some only half. When I go to the barn in the morning, I'll generally take 2 of the full ones and 2 of the half-full ones. I fill up the ones that are half full and then leave them all sitting in my tack room. Whenever I start getting a little hot or thirsty, I always have plenty of cold water handy.

If you are riding in the sun, you'd do best to wear lightweight cotton shirts in light colors...long sleeved if possible. Just look at the Arab people that live over in the desert. They wear layers of lightweight fabric and it keeps them cool even in the desert heat.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

hmmm. Ignore me then! LOL. I was always told that you'd have to drink over a gallon in a short period of time to affect you negatively.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

When I was spending a lot of my time in Saudi Arabia, thanks to Uncle Sam, I tried to get out and walk/jog at least some during the hot part of the day. I think it help my body get used to heat. I always figured if I was shot down over Iraq, my body would be better prepared. In southern Arizona (& retired), I still jog pretty regularly in 100 deg heat.

Water is good, but it can be useless to drink too much too fast. When I get back from a run in the heat, I drink a 16 oz mug of water about every half hour, and usually make about one drink out of four milk instead of water. I find the milk really helps with my electrolytes, and does it without the sugars most electrolyte drinks have. After 2-3 hours, I'm rehydrated. Without the milk, I get headaches.

When riding, my horses don't have access to water. I use my heat stress to help gauge theirs. I ride Mia about 95% of the time, and we both seem to start struggling with thirst at the same time. If I'm thinking shade & water, then I figure she is as well...which seems accurate from her reaction. YMMV.


----------



## amethystdreams (Aug 8, 2012)

I learned today that yes, water water water!!

I learned to jump today and it was great! But it seems to be happening lately that once I get off the horse, I can hardly move and when I do, it's not very far.
I could only walk about 5 steps at a time to go back to the barn with my horse in tow because I couldn't get back on. Everytime I tried to get my leg up, it was just useless.
It was just so hot! I tried not to overwork myself but it seems that once I get off the horse it all just hits me at once. Thought I was going to pass out. 

Long story short... more water and more exercise for me!


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

I'd like to thank everyone for their comments/advice! I will definitely have to try some of these out this next Wednesday!


----------



## EqQueen97 (Jul 20, 2013)

I live in Wellington, FL, so it's always hot. Cool cloth at the back of your neck, moisture wicking polos, lots of water. Thank the good Lord we have a fridge in the tack room. Gotta love a cold beer on a hot day. 
Long live the EqQueen.
Proud Eq *****.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

I have two of those special workout shirts that 'wick sweat' and all that. Both are neon- one blue one orange. When it is really miserable out, I pull that on, and so far it has been worth the odd looks. Band camp teaches you many, many things, one of which is: water consumption should not go above one bottle per hour of marching, unless you want bathroom runs. This could vary, but ask yourself- are you drinking because you are hot, or because you are actually thirsty? 

Band camp...how I loathe thee. starts in just under 2 weeks: 11 hours of marching every day, for 5 days. Last year it broke 100 some days. OH, and lets not forget the water breaks are only one every hour to hour and a half- if he remembers. Mini-rant over. Pity me :-(


----------



## NaeNae87 (Feb 26, 2013)

Wear breatheable, light coloured clothing. It won't attract as much heat which means you will stay slightly cooler. Have a water bottle handy near the arena and take regular water breaks during your lesson. 

When the weather is over 30 degrees celscius I can normally be found riding at the beach.  My horses both love splashing around in the cool water, going for a gallop up the sand and just generally cooling down. I also try and ride earlier or later in the day to avoid the heat.


----------



## Fort fireman (Mar 5, 2011)

Water, water, water, Gatorade, water , water, water. Water is great but somehow you need to get some salts and sugars back in the body that you lose through sweating. Soda, beer although soooooo very good on a hot day are Terrible for you. Remember, if you feel thirsty you are already dehydrated and behind the 8 ball. 

In the summer time when I'm at the firehouse you will rarely see me without a water bottle within arms reach. When the bell hits and it'sin the 90's and 80% humidity that is not the time to start drinking. Same with working in the heat or riding. Get hydrated before and stay that way.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~ (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, lots of water before hand and no large meals within a few hours.
I do hot yoga very regularly, up to 3 hours a day. It's easily 38 degrees with at least 80-90% humidity. Great for conditioning! I despise running so this is my hot weather conditioner.
As well grab some weights at the gym and condition your muscles.

Be as prepared as possible! Good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

To a 14 oz water bottle I add a squeeze of 1/2 a lemon plus a pinch of salt. I'm susceptible to overheating and this works well for me.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I have ALWAYS been prone to heat exhaustion, illness and even heat stroke on a few occasions...turns out mine is due partly to an autonomic nervous system disorder and the doc says being tall and scrawny doesn't help either. Anyways, in addition to the many great suggestions I will add a few things:
1. The sugar in traditional Gatorade can make things way worse. I use nuun tablets in my water and take salt tablets when it gets really bad (as advised by my doctor)
2. This sounds odd, but I ride in a long sleeve button down shirt over a tank. Before I ride (or hike or go to a field visit at work) I dunk the button down and wring it out so it is damp.
3. I avoid eating dairy or carbs (including simple carbs, ie sugar) before exercising, especially in the heat. I will have a protein shake or some meat and a salad.

Best of luck! You're not the only one who struggles with heat!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I am notoriously bad in the heat. Water is a waste of time as far as preventing heat stroke. It does not help to control your body temperature. Water will only keep you hydrated, so, yes if you sweat a lot, then drink fluids to replenish, but it is not the do-all and end-all that so many people claim it to be. You've got to keep your body temp controlled. Wet clothing on your upper body including your head definitely helps. Loose clothing. And a wide brimmed cotton hat or a breathable helmet with a brim.

Ride in the early morning when it is cooler. Take a cool shower before riding and then again after. Rest in a cool area after being in the heat - sometimes 15 minutes is enough, sometimes an hour is necessary.

I can't even sit in a picture window if the sun is shining in without risking getting sick. Blah... I have to plan my days carefully in the summer.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

You can soak a bandana and tie it around your neck. They even have special ones. Take frequent walk breaks in the shade. 

Just another thought, if your feeling the effects of the heat strongly imagine how your horse must feel!! He can't ask for a break or stop for some water. Next time its hot enough for you to pass out maybe think about switching your lesson day or riding very early or very late.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DuckDodgers (May 28, 2013)

SlideStop said:


> You can soak a bandana and tie it around your neck. They even have special ones. Take frequent walk breaks in the shade.
> 
> Just another thought, if your feeling the effects of the heat strongly imagine how your horse must feel!! He can't ask for a break or stop for some water. Next time its hot enough for you to pass out maybe think about switching your lesson day or riding very early or very late.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think that this goes back to looking at how in shape you are vs how in shape the horse is. Not at all saying that anyone should ignore the potential impact of heat on their horse, but the horse may be in regular work on a daily basis, while the rider may only spend time working in the heat on a weekly lesson basis. The horse's interests should always be kept in mind, but that is just something to consider as well!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

I've never done this myself but actually making the inside of your helmet wet with cold water is supposed to help. There are also some specialty towels you can get you wet and wrap around your neck and it stays cold for up to 6 hours.


----------



## rexing93 (Dec 6, 2012)

Thank you for all the comments! For my last lesson I managed to schedule one for 5pm-ish as well as drank water all day before I went (and ate some fruit before my lesson for an extra energy boost) and it all helped greatly. ^-^ No overheating nor did I get dehydrated so I'd say the tips were an overall success! I'll have to remember some of the other advice for even warmer lessons


----------

